# dave will dabei sein ;-)



## dave (11 Mai 2007)

Einen herzlichen Gruss von mir an alle Teammitglieder und Member:thumbup: Vielleicht kennt mich der eine oder andere(bin ja immer mit dem selben Namen unterwegs,aber kein "Boardhopper")!Ich hoffe das ich das eine oder andere unbekannte Pic hier reinstellen kann um dem Board gerecht zu werden Das Design gefällt mir gut und den einen oder anderen Member werde ich auch wohl noch kennenlernen Das soll es erstmal gewesen sein und hoffe auf gute zusammenarbeit:thumbup: 

gruss dave


----------



## rise (11 Mai 2007)

na dann WELCOME ON BOARD!! 

Auf gutes posten!


----------



## Muli (12 Mai 2007)

Hallo Dave, auch ich heisse dich herzlich Willkommen in unserer kleinen, feinen Celebwelt.

Hoffe du kannst uns ein wenig mit deinen Beiträgen erfreuen und ich wünsche dir viel Spaß hier an Board!


Lieben Gruß, Muli


----------



## dave (12 Mai 2007)

Naja,mit Bilderposten ist im moment nix,da ich erst wieder zuhause online sein muss!Stichwort Wasserschaden Momentan ist erst mal Internetcafe,aber dann lege ich los 

gruss dave


----------



## AMUN (12 Mai 2007)

Hallo dave,

auch ich heiße dich willkommen on Board und möge dein Wasserschaden schnell behoben sein 

Gruß
Meister


----------



## mark lutz (12 Mai 2007)

alles gute und viel spass wünscht mark


----------

